# sikes south side



## getbent (Oct 2, 2007)

fished from 12:30 till 2:00 saw a bowfisherman get one sheepie and a guy with a huge pole gig get a couple , but we had no luck , was using live shrimp, only thing biting were the rays, oh well maybe next time,, 

not much of a report but its a report


----------



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

fished a couple days ago on NAS with live shrimps...same thing just two rays


----------

